# 4210 issue



## MonsterMinds (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey first post here..

I looked through and did some reading at other forums, I have a 4210 that runs fine never backs down from a job!!

Every once and a while, It will just stop in all ranges A,B,C Engine runs fine as well as the attachments.

I am not with the tractor but I am sure the Service light flashed 1 long 3 short. From what I have read this is the Ehydro Transmission controller (It was doing this the last time it was in for service aswell)

If it is the controller that is bad how hard is it to change ?? Letting things reset usually about 15 minutes seems to clear the issue and tractor moves freely forward and reverse.

Thank you in advance


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

My manual shows one long and 3 short as being code nine. Simultanious forward and reverse commands. Shows the controller will reset when both pedals read "zero" or neutral. 

Are you sure that is the code? If it is code 9 you are likely hitting both pedals with you foot or you have one of the pedal's linkage binding(more likely). Climb under the right side and inspect the pedals and make sure all the electrial connections are tight.

If it is the controller, they are very expensive. There is a recalibration procedure to install the new controller and the directions need to be followed very carefully. If you are a good mechanic not too hard, impossible for most homeowners.

Here is the Deere parts page for the controller part #http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


----------



## MonsterMinds (Oct 4, 2009)

I will for sure check those connections tomorrow..

Someone mentioned that they might be out of calibration ? Hows does one calibrate them? 

And why would it return to normal operation after 15-20 minutes 

It is very confusing :dazed: 

thanks for your input.

I will also check the wire harness tomorrow


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum MonsterMinds! I would suggest checking up under the operator's platform around the pedal linkages for sticks, stems, or anything else that may be hung up in the pedal linkage. I had something similar to this happen on my 4410. Sure enough, when I checked, there was a piece of think dried weed stemp hung up in the pedal's linkage. As soon as I removed it, turned the key off and back on, it operated normally again.


----------



## MonsterMinds (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok the Error code is 2 long 2 short.

Sorry about the 1 long 3 short

Any Ideas


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Two long and the two short is code 2 reverse pedal potentiometer is out of range.

Are you handy with a volt meter?

If so, back probe the connector for the reverse potentiometer.
Check the voltage on 673E orange, should be 5v
Check the voltage on 687 purple should be .6 to 4.7v as the pedal goes through the range of travel.
Check 550E black it should have continunity to ground.

If the voltage is out of range adjust the potentiometer to get it in range. There are some small bolts holding it on loosen and adjust. Recheck the readings after you get it retightened. If you cannot get it in range you need a new potentiometer. I think they are in the $100 to $125 range.


----------



## chopper11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi....I have an indicator light problem with no problems with the tractor....it is 1 short...2 longs and 1 short......any ideals on this....


----------

